# 1 or 2 inch foam?



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a greenhorn as far as model railroading and am planning my first n scale layout. It's going to be approx. 5' X 3'. I want to use the foam sheeting on top of my plywood so I could take a stab at making a river and putting a bridge over it. 
This first layout is going to be a trial by fire as it will be my first attempt at everything,- water, hills tunnel etc. So would 2 or 1 inch be best for me? (leaning towards 2). Thanks for any and all input and I'm sure I'll have many more questions


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want a nice deep river go with the 2" if your just going to make a sandy creek you could get away with 1".


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^ what he said. 2 inch would give more depth to carve "below the surface. i used 2" since i needed to depress the track ~1.5" to clear the grade, otherwise 1" would have been plenty.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Or stack two pieces of 1 inch foam in the areas you need the additional thickness.
Here is a good article on constructing with foam:
http://www.railwayeng.com/Newloop/index.htm


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks all...good stuff!


----------

